# Ignition Cam stripped? Help please



## jfrish (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

First post and happy to be a new member. The car is a '72 Le Mans sport which happens to be my first GM product. I'm having a problem with my ignition lock cylinder/cam/rack set-up that I was hoping to get some advice about. Well, recently, the key wouldn't turn back when the car was running. I turned it back somewhat forcefully which seemed to disconnect/strip it from the gear the lock cylinder attaches too. After researching the issue, I feel like I need to replace the lock cylinder rack/cam gear in order to get the ignition working properly. I have it set up now where I have to push in the lock cylinder in order to get the ignition to engage. How does one go about switching out the cam gear/rack set up inside the steering column? I have a floor shifter automatic and non-tilt column. Any advice? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there should be a way ,usually a little hole in the plate that you stick a heavy duty paperclip in to release the whole cylinder. Take it to a locksmith and the can repair or replace it.


----------



## jfrish (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I should probably clarify that the lock cylinder is OK and that it is the plastic gear that the cylinder turns where I am having the problem. I think it's stripped towards the end and I can't seem to find a way to get it out.


----------

